# Crumbling Concrete Driveway



## herndonrd (May 27, 2013)

There was a thread about a year ago for a problem much like mine so I'm hoping some of the same experts are around to help me!
ALthough I have some experience (many years ago) pouring and finishing concrete, I'm looking for an opinion from current professionals and DIYs about the problem we're having with our driveway.  We had it replaced in Sep 2011 and had many problems with the contractor that did it.  In March of this year, the surface in multiple places basically started to disintegrate.  The surface is breaking up into small pieces which are brittle.  I have included some pictures.  We have been unsuccessful at getting the contractor that did it to come look at the problem, although over the phone he had spouted the typical excuses- "It wasn't sealed" and "It must have been caused by ice melt".  The problem is that there has never been any ice melt in the affected areas, and even without being sealed, correctly finished concrete shouldn't start doing this after 18 months.  My belief is that the concrete was improperly finished (bolstered by other finishing errors that they made) with perhaps some problems with the mix but I defer to others with more and current experience.  Please let me know what you think and if I can provide additional info.  Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2013)

The more answers you get. they more questions you will have! Here is a sample answer and welcome to the site.
http://www.concreteconstruction.net/paving/cause-of-spalling-or-scaling.aspx


----------

